# Wild Mushrooms



## AverageWhiteBloke (29 Aug 2018)

Keep finding these in the woods where I'm working. Anyone know if they are edible?




Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Siege (29 Aug 2018)

I don’t I’m afraid. 

Bear in mind that a leading expert in identifying wild mushrooms (and his wife) died a few years ago from eating wild mushrooms.......


----------



## dw1305 (29 Aug 2018)

Hi all,
It is a _Boletus spp. _When you turn it over the gills should be pores (like pin pricks) rather than "stripes" like a mushrooms (_Agaricus_ spp.).

I'm pretty sure that is a "Porcini" or  "Cep", <"_Boletus edulis">, _it is the right habitat and right time of the year, but I'm not eating it (or selling it for a large amount of money). It should be all white when you cut it in half length ways.

The only other similar mushroom is <"_Tylopius felleus">, _it isn't poisonous, but is described as "extremely bitter".

cheers Darrel


----------



## BubblingUnder (29 Aug 2018)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Anyone know if they are edible?



Wrong forum, try http://www.fungi.org.uk/viewforum.php?f=1 but I would suggest if you have to ask then they're NOT.....


----------



## zozo (29 Aug 2018)

Europe aproximately counts 4000 different mushroom sp. About 30 are poissonous and 7 of these are deadly..  A few of them are lookalikes.. So even the low percentage, if you are not realy trained in proper determination, it can be a bit of rusian roulette.. Example the delisious <Agaricus campestris> can easily be misedentified with some famous deathcaps..  In some cases they just can look very different when growing under different conditions.

In 2017 we had 417 recorded mushroom incidents in my country.


----------



## foxfish (29 Aug 2018)

I am an avid mushroom hunter, but I think that bubbling under, might be right!
I wonder if you have any guided foraging walks around your way? Always a great day out if you are interested in collecting from the wild.
I took this photo a few years back, it shows two Cep “Boletus  Edulis” in prime condition.
It is pretty differcult to mistake a Cep if you are confident with your identification, best way to get confident is in the company of an experienced guid.
Interestingly I have noticed in the last few years, that Tesco sell wild mushrooms throughout the year.
sometimes I have bought certain types that I would not personally collect  because I find them hard to positively identify but I trust that Tesco have someone who does!


----------



## Majsa (29 Aug 2018)

My grandma used to prepare Gyromita esculenta for food and I don't remember her hesitating to offer it to her grandchildren.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (29 Aug 2018)

One of the Polish guys on site reckons he used to pick them and his father showed him which ones you can eat, something that gets passed down through generations. He's going to knock something up tonight with them and give me a taste tomorrow.

If he doesn't turn in tomorrow I'll guess he got the wrong ID. Even if he does I'll be checking if he's had some first. We found another five, one of which was the size of my hand. 

Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Siege (29 Aug 2018)

Haha!

One of the polish guys who did my driveway asked me about decent woods around where they can pick mushrooms. Was very confident in what mushrooms to eat.

He did accidentally drink a bottle of petrol and was back to work the same day so I don’t think a dodgy mushroom would have any effect on him.....


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (29 Aug 2018)

Whatever he's planning on making I feel confident enough to have a dabble. If he brings a litre of 4 star in to wash it down with I draw the line there. Turps is as far as I'll go at a push.





Siege said:


> Haha!
> 
> One of the polish guys who did my driveway asked me about decent woods around where they can pick mushrooms. Was very confident in what mushrooms to eat.
> 
> He did accidentally drink a bottle of petrol and was back to work the same day so I don’t think a dodgy mushroom would have any effect on him.....



Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (29 Aug 2018)

Ceps are really nice, if you eat a small raw piece, you can detect all sorts of interesting flavours like cream or nuts but they are not a strong tasting mushroom and loose the subtle flavours if cooked for too long or mixed with stronger flavours.
I like tempura slices deep fried  for a few seconds or very lightly fried on buttered toast, I love them very thinly sliced raw in a salad. Dried Cep is much stronger tasting but without the fresh texture or the sublime delicate flavours!
Insects and worms love them too, finding maggot free ones is a lucky find.
Where I live, our western block friends have made finding edible mushroom far more differcult than it was before they arrived.


----------



## J@mes (3 Sep 2018)

Saw these today & reminded me of this thread, not intending to but anyone think they’re edible?


----------



## dw1305 (4 Sep 2018)

Hi all, 
Looks like it might be <"Giant Polypore"> (_Meripilus giganteus_), it is common on Beech (_Fagus sylvatica_) trees, and usually kills them off fairly quickly.

cheers Darrel


----------



## foxfish (4 Oct 2018)

Very disappointing start to the main season so far but things might be looking up with one of my favourites......


----------



## zozo (14 Oct 2018)

The Dutch actualy have a terrific Mushroom history.. One with a lesson to learn..  Nothing wild but still hillarious..

Once we were world leading Mushroom producer, the mushroom farmer grew bigger and bigger.. But they also got greedy and thought to be smart..  Dismissal of all local employees and take cheap Polish labor and they were so darn greedy they even housed these people in cheap and miserable conditions.

About a decade later maybe, they thaught the wrong Polish how to farm mushrooms.. A smart one, one that thought FU and went back to Poland and started their own mushroom farms. Half a decade later again Poland is the world leading mushroom producer..  Tables turned and the Dutch farmers are going Boo boo. 

Hahahahahahahahahahahohowhahahahaaaa... Thinking you're smart, beeing greedy, filling pockets, treating cheap labor like slaves. hahahahaha.. Stupid @sses gave all their knowledge and welth away on a silver platter to Poland. 

Karma is a Baitch...


----------

